# Before and after



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

First post with my phone.

IBC 15-150
Indirect was only 3 years old so it was reused.
Posting to test the phone more than anything.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

IBC 28-160
8 radiant zones,pool and spa on separate heat exchangers, and indirect water heater (again reused old)


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

A few more pics of the HBSMITH before..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

In the 2nd post, bottom picture, the fresh air intake on the door looks under-sized, at least from where I'm sitting. Are there any other air intakes in that room?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> In the 2nd post, bottom picture, the fresh air intake on the door looks under-sized, at least from where I'm sitting. Are there any other air intakes in that room?


I agree. I've never understood why contractors that have a piece of equipment that can be direct vented use air from inside the room regardless if the room is sized properly. Environments can change, rooms can get closed in, to me just an accident waiting to happen. Other than looks like he cleaned up a real mess.


----------



## dclark (Dec 12, 2010)

3" combustion air, not sure if it was done at the time of the pic. Direct vent.


----------

